# Our new kitty



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

We just brought her home last night. Chief is loving her.. and suprisingly she is taking to him very well already. She is gorgeous.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Adorable! Beautiful eyes!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Adorable - we had one that looked just like her named Tiger Lilly. We called her Lilly.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

you've gotta love those eyes lol. She is sooo CUTE!!! As big of a pain as Sake' was as a kitten I kind of miss that stage of her life. She was so darn adorable and fearless LoL. Now she's a crazy, evil, weirdo, super sensative, only likes me(and only when she feels like it) kind of cat. Nice


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Awwwww beautiful i love kittens dont get me broody lol


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Precious!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

That sums it up exactly michelle I reckon - precious! 

Our old cat passed away almost two years ago, RIP Woofie. Then the young stray we had vanished, we door knocked, put up posters, went round the streets calling for days, even made a guy get a cat out of his shed to show us cause someone tipped us off that it was Hamish, poor guy was quite dumbfounded when we turned up and said I think you've got our cat - and it wasn't! We never did find Hamish or find out what happened to him. So now we've just got the other stray who we got as a fully grown cat, so haven't had a kitten for ages. 
If I had my way I'd have a maine **** next, but the OH is a bit allergic so it might end up being a devon rex!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> If I had my way I'd have a maine **** next, but the OH is a bit allergic so it might end up being a devon rex!


Blue, how funny!! My mother is really really really really allergic to cats. We're talking eyes sweel up, throat closing off sick for days kind of allergic. THAT is why we got a cat in the first place :rofl:


She still comes over but it's always a short visit because both of my cats LOVE my mother. They want to climb up in her lap and rub all over her lol. It's like they know that she can't touch them or she's doomed lol.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Blue, how funny!! My mother is really really really really allergic to cats. We're talking eyes sweel up, throat closing off sick for days kind of allergic. THAT is why we got a cat in the first place :rofl:
> 
> 
> She still comes over but it's always a short visit because both of my cats LOVE my mother. They want to climb up in her lap and rub all over her lol. It's like they know that she can't touch them or she's doomed lol.



LMAO! Maybe I will be lucky enough to have allergic in-laws one day!

That kittie is toooo cuuuute! I have four right now b/c I'm a sucker for kittens. Two showed up and were starved for food and attention. The other two come from my bro's house and I swore before I even got there "I'm not going home with a cat!" I guess, in a way I kind of stuck to myword, LOL . Now I keep looking at Persians and Ragdolls on petfinder.


----------



## AaronsPetcafe (Nov 24, 2007)

shaneyraepage said:


> We just brought her home last night. Chief is loving her.. and suprisingly she is taking to him very well already. She is gorgeous.


nice pics lol really cute stuff ....


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Gorgeous kitten. I love her face and, WOW, those WHISKERS!!!! Talk about long and curled in! That cute face makes me want to pick her up and kiss her adorable face...lol.


----------

